# les subtilités de l'emploi des retardateurs



## simenon

Salve a tutti. Riprendo qui, in un nuovo post, la discussione cominciata altrove: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2424494 a proposito dello chef de cellule che ha insegnato al personaggio narratore "les subtilités de l'emploi des retardateurs plantés dans un pain de plastic". La resa letterale: "mi ha insegnato le sottigliezze dell'uso dei ritardatori inseriti/conficcati in un panetto di plastico", non mi convince. Con i segreti mi sembra già un po' meglio: "mi ha insegnato i piccoli segreti dell'uso dei ritardatori inseriti/conficcati in un panetto di plastico". Ma poi mi chiedo (perciò mi era venuto il dubbio che il plurale _subtilités _potesse stare per un singolare) non è che significa che in pratica gli aveva insegnato a mettere i ritardatori nel plastico, come a dire (non è una proposta di traduzione) che gli aveva insegnato l'astuzia che consisteva nell'inserire dei ritardatori in un panetto di plastico? Insomma lui prima di conoscere questo personaggio, i ritardatori li metteva già nel panetto di plastico e il capo cella gli insegna solo dei trucchi in più da usare nel farlo o non li metteva proprio? Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, premesso che non sono mica un esperto di esplosivi, la prima cosa che mi viene circa l'uso della parola "les subtilités" è che può facilmente essere capita come ironica, cioè il tizio ringrazia per cose che vanno da sé ma che il "capo-cella" crede complicate. Se invece, già in francese, sostituisci "les subtilités" con diciamo "les secrets", la (possibile) ironia svanisce.


----------



## simenon

Ah, non avevo capito che era ironica in questo senso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Come al solito, non ti affermo che è ironica, solo che io la prenderei facilmente in quel senso .


----------



## Nunou

Buongiorno a tutti e due,
io ripeto quello che avevo già detto, sottigliezze/finezze sono la traduzione "ufficiale" ma in questo caso parlerei di piccole astuzie, ev. accorgimenti particolari - espedienti...
Secondo me non si tratta di vere e proprie finezze ma di come riuscire ad "arrangiarsi" secondo le varie situazioni... ma forse sto leggendo un po' troppo "fra le righe".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ahi, ahi, ahi... guardate che avevo letto male, accidenti, si tratta di ritardatori, e avevo letto detonatori, anche aiutato dal fatto che sono "plantés dans le pain de plastic"! Mette seriamente in forse l'ironia che attribuivo a "les subtilités". Rimane possibile ma dipende dal resto. Comunque, la sottigliezza resta tutta nel modo di scegliere quali ritardatori disporre nei *vari* pani di esplosivo. Propenderei anch'io per sottigliezze/finezze.


----------



## Nunou

Anch'io ero fissata su detonatori Matou...com'è possibile questa cosa? 
Tra prigioni ed esplosivi  la mia conoscenza/esperienza è uguale a  zero! Per la verità, non so nemmeno che differenza c'è veramente tra un detonatore e un ritardatore quindi ora vado a cercarmi qualche dettaglio sul net. Da quello che dici tu la faccenda mi sembra però più complicata ...per cui mi fido del tuo giudizio!


----------



## simenon

A quanto ho capito i ritardatori sono dei dispositivi che si mettono fra la capsula e il detonatore per ritardare lo scoppio. Se ho capito bene la miccia stessa è un ritardatore. Anzi secondo me i ritardatori di cui parla il nostro testo sono proprio micce (non credo che potrebbe conficcare dispositivi più raffinati nel panetto di plastico). Il detonatore invece è una piccola carica di esplosivo che si innesca facilmente e che provoca un primo scoppio che poi innesca il secondo, quello principale. A volte trovo anche "elementi ritardanti". Io qui continuo a non capire se lui gli insegna il trucchetto dei ritardatori (che potrebbe essere anche detto in modo ironico visto che magari senza ritardatori chi innesca la bomba viene ucciso dall'esplosione), cioè il senso sarebbe "mi ha insegnato l'astuzia di usare ritardatori", o invece gli insegna delle cose più specifiche (che non ci vengono dette) a proposito di questi ritardatori, e in questo caso il senso sarebbe (più o meno): "mi ha insegnato tutti i segreti dell'uso dei ritardatori" (per es. i vari tipi di ritardatori, cosa succede se lo metti in un modo o in un altro, se usi l'uno o l'altro, non so). Quello che mi disturba un po' in questa seconda interpretazione è la continuazione della frase: "plantés dans un pain de plastic" che mi sembra collegato male. Sarebbe stato più logico dire "les subtilités de l'emploi des retardateurs avec/dans/pour les pains de plastic", perché precisare "plantés" (non riesco a spiegare bene, lo so). Nel primo caso invece sarebbe una forma un po' contorta per dire: "mi ha insegnato l'astuzia di inserire nei ritardatori nel panetto di plastico" e allora il "planté" avrebbe senso.


----------



## matoupaschat

I ritardatori sono usati nell'ingegneria per far scoppiare più cariche a intervalli vicini (basso ritardo), per es. per sfaldare una roccia, o nel terrorismo e applicazioni militari per dare il tempo di mettersi in salvo (alto ritardo). Nel primo caso possono essere elettronici, chimici, o semplici micce di svariata lunghezza. 
Qui, si tratta di terrorismo,  mi sembra, e sarà piuttosto un congegno ad orologeria, dunque credo che il nostro autore faccia confusione tra detonatore, che si conficca nell'esplosivo, e ritardatore che è collegato a monte del detonatore.
Comunque, secondo me, l'errore, se c'è, va rispettato => _"mi ha insegnato i segreti dell'uso dei ritardatori inseriti nel panetto di plastico".
_


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou. Ma non possono essere delle semplici micce inserite nel plastico? forse loro il detonatore non lo usano in queste bombe artigianali


----------



## matoupaschat

No, se usi plastico o dinamite, c'è sempre bisogno di un detonatore, cioè come lo spieghi tu, un'esca. È la maggior invenzione di A.Nobel.


----------



## simenon

ah, va bene, non lo sapevo


----------

